# High blood sugar



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi there


I am really hoping that you could give me some advice. I've just had my week 28 bloods back and my sugar level is high so they want to do a glucose test on Monday - the two hour in the waiting room one. I think it's called an oral glucose test and I have to starve from Sunday night, then have a blood test and then drink Lucozade and then have another blood test two hours later. I'm 28w+4days. I'm really worried I've got gestational diabetes as my feet and hands have been really swollen and what this could do to my baby. At yesterday's check, the baby's heartbeat was fine and I measured exactly 28 weeks. My BP was 120/60 which I think is fine. The baby has been moving and kicking.


I was wracking my brains trying the think what I'd eaten the day before the test but all I can remember was that breakfast was cereal with raspberry yoghurt, I got up late so had a late breakfast and no lunch but had a bag of crisps (not normal for me - I'm usually super healthy), by the time I got home I was starving so had a couple of biscuits while I cooked lasagne and salad. The next morning prior to my blood test I had yoghurt and cereal again and a few pick and mix sweets that my husband had got me as a treat - again, not something I usually eat. I am usually very healthy and eat three meals a day consisting of cereal or toast for breakfast, some sort of pasta or rice for lunch because I get light headed and headachey otherwise and then dinner is usually pasta and salad or a huge salad (no pasta if I've had it for lunch obviously!). Bread is always seeded, pasta is usually wholemeal and I drink a moderate amount of fruit juice, squash is always no added sugar and then at least three pints of plain tap water a day and because I'm pregnant, half a pint of milk.


I don't know anything about gestational diabetes and am very worried about this test on Monday. If I have developed it, will it harm my baby? Would it have been diagnosed too late? What will happen?


Would really appreciate any advice.


X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sure it'll be the pick and mix that made it high, diabetes can pass on extra calories to the baby so it gains more weight and will need monitoring after birth to check it can maintain its own blood sugars,

I don't think you will need to cross that bridge yet though, so I won't go any further into it just now,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for replying. I only had a few pick and mix while driving to the hospital -probably half an hour before the blood test. Would it have been enough time for the sugar to go into my blood? X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, its only a matter of minutes, so it would have caused your glucose to rise,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks so much. I only had a few sweets but I don't normally eat sweets - more of a savoury girl! Fingers crossed it was them and Mobday's test will be an all clear. X


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi again


Sorry to come back again on this, but I am really quite upset and worried. The hospital's cut off for the OGTT is 7.8. Mine came back at 7.7 which is borderline for gestational diabetes but because it's 0.1 off, I don't get to see the dietician or have the baby more closely monitored. Like the other ladies on this forum, I've been through a lot to get this far and I really would feel better if we had a little hand holding to make sure we get this under control. The midwife rattled off about three dietary tips which I already do - ie wholewheat instead of white pasta and so on. I'm not overweight, I don't eat loads of refined sugar (or even any!) and I don't eat badly.


I'm really worried now especially as I don't have a midwife appointment between 30 weeks (next week) and my 34 week appointment back at the hospital on 25 August. I feel four weeks without having this checked is far too long. 


What can I do and is there anywhere I can get dietary advice?


x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They won't do any more as they won't be treating you aa a diabetic. The diabetic diet is basically a fairly healthy eating diet, avoid too much fruit as that contains sugars, but just follow the principles of healthy eating otherwise and not too many carbohydrates,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

